# Is there any DVD Dual Layer Re-Writable Media?



## bud951 (Dec 24, 2009)

I have been looking for dual layer DVD re-writable 8.5gb discs. Do they exist? If so, where should I buy? Links maybe? Thanks!


----------



## DirectorC (Dec 24, 2009)

Nope


----------



## 95Viper (Dec 24, 2009)

YES!
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/463521-REG/JVC_VDWDL85GU2_DVD_RW_8_5GB_DL_Rewritable.html


----------



## kenkickr (Dec 24, 2009)

95Viper said:


> YES!
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/463521-REG/JVC_VDWDL85GU2_DVD_RW_8_5GB_DL_Rewritable.html



That link says not available.  I would be scared to see how much DVD DL RW media would cost considering how much DVD DL writable media cost.


----------



## HossHuge (Dec 24, 2009)

JVC press release


----------



## 95Viper (Dec 24, 2009)

kenkickr said:


> That link says not available.  I would be scared to see how much DVD DL RW media would cost considering how much DVD DL writable media cost.



I believe you are right sir.

After nosing around on da webz, it seems, that they never made them.  They figured the demand would not justify the cost.

They sure have alot of info for a product they never sold.  Don't seem right that companies would make the hardware, but vaporware the media...:shadedshu

Well, just burn (2) DL RW 4.7s and slap them in a dual jewel case


----------



## AsRock (Dec 24, 2009)

I had seen some in walmart some time ago and seems like they have some still.

http://www.walmart.com/search/searc...ry=DVD+dual+layer&Find.x=0&Find.y=0&Find=Find

You might be better of going in to their places as each shop has their own prices.


----------



## DirectorC (Dec 24, 2009)

You can buy a 500GB drive for $50 LOL.


----------



## AsRock (Dec 24, 2009)

DirectorC said:


> You can buy a 500GB drive for $50 LOL.



And how much are the disks for it ?.  As if your on about the link i posted there is 30 DVD's there.


----------



## DirectorC (Dec 25, 2009)

AsRock said:


> And how much are the disks for it ?.  As if your on about the link i posted there is 30 DVD's there.



Look again.  It may have come up in your search but those are not RW:

"Verbatim 96542 8.5 GB 8X Dual-Layer DVD+R, 30-Disc Spindle"

And the RW is a BD:

"TDK BD-RE Rewritable Dual Layer Blu-ray Disc, Single $54.88"


----------



## Gamer48 (Sep 26, 2018)

HossHuge said:


> JVC press release


404


AsRock said:


> I had seen some in walmart some time ago and seems like they have some still.
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/search/searc...ry=DVD+dual+layer&Find.x=0&Find.y=0&Find=Find
> 
> You might be better of going in to their places as each shop has their own prices.


i dont see any there...


DirectorC said:


> You can buy a 500GB drive for $50 LOL.


...would feel like wasting the other 491.5GB if you're only intending to transfer a full size dual layer dvd capacity or and wanted read only access that a DVD-+RW DL disc can provide, but that of a 500GB drive cannot....


----------



## Sasqui (Sep 26, 2018)

Gamer48 said:


> 404
> i dont see any there...
> ...would feel like wasting the other 491.5GB if you're only intending to transfer a full size dual layer dvd capacity or and wanted read only access that a DVD-+RW DL disc can provide, but that of a 500GB drive cannot....



Necro-post ... you're reviving a thread from 2009, did you realize that?


----------



## natr0n (Sep 26, 2018)

9 year old necrosis


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 26, 2018)

Gamer48 said:


> 404
> i dont see any there...
> ...would feel like wasting the other 491.5GB if you're only intending to transfer a full size dual layer dvd capacity or and wanted read only access that a DVD-+RW DL disc can provide, but that of a 500GB drive cannot....


It would be easier and more cost effective to buy a BDR drive and a 100 pack of blank BDR's. More space, but not rewritable.


----------



## sepheronx (Sep 26, 2018)

See, this is why I love this place. Even 9 years later and you guys are still willing to help.


----------



## qubit (Sep 26, 2018)

It would be nice to have a few of those discs as collector's items.

I was gonna chuck my useless SparQ 1GB removable cartridge HDD (got two of them lol) and discs, but then it got old and had collector's value, so I'm now stuck with it.  Heck, I even have the extra cartridge that came with the drive all brand new and sealed.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 26, 2018)

qubit said:


> I was gonna chuck my useless SparQ 1GB removable cartridge HDD (got two of them lol) and discs, but then it got old and had collector's value, so I'm now stuck with it.  Heck, I even have the extra cartridge that came with the drive all brand new and sealed.


Nice! Those things were/are excellent for easy switching of OS disc's. I had the very similar JAZ 2GB drive and a bunch of disc's for years that served as swapable boot drives. Had DOS, Win311, Win95, Win98, WinME and WinXP(which was a tight fit). Depending on what I wanted to do, I'd use the correct disc. Once XP's compatibility mode got good enough I installed to a regular HDD and would only boot to the JAZ once in a while. Ah good times..


----------



## qubit (Sep 26, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> Nice! Those things were/are excellent for easy switching of OS disc's. I had the very similar JAZ 2GB drive and a bunch of disc's for years that served as swapable boot drives. Had DOS, Win311, Win95, Win98, WinME and WinXP(which was a tight fit). Depending on what I wanted to do, I'd use the correct disc. Once XP's compatibility mode got good enough I installed to a regular HDD and would only boot to the JAZ once in a while. Ah good times..


I remember the Iomega Jazz drives. Much more expensive, but better, too. I've also got the Zip drives, in IDE and USB form, which still worked perfectly the last time I used them a few years ago.

I also remember the abuse I accidentally meted out to these SparQ drives. Please try not to whince.

I tended to forget to eject the cartridge properly, which resulted in me attempting to pull it out while it was still spinning and the head was accessing it, a few times. Total headcrash (with awful crunching noise) and disc stopped, with the cartridge jammed at an awkward angle!  You'd think that would wreck it, right? Nope, incredibly it still worked, but reliability did take a beating, even with new discs, so it was actually damaged from this. So embarrasing, lol. Thankfully, I never kept anything very important on them and yes, it was possible to install an OS on them and boot from, if rather slowly.


----------



## RealNeil (Sep 26, 2018)

Plextor makes some of what you're looking for.
Newegg has them for sale.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 26, 2018)

qubit said:


> I've also got the Zip drives, in IDE and USB form, which still worked perfectly the last time I used them a few years ago.


You know those are the first IOMega drives I had. Used to do the same thing with them, but just with DOS, Win311 and Win95. All of it was on SCSI so it was fast enough to boot from. The 250MB Zips were great!


qubit said:


> I tended to forget to eject the cartridge properly, which resulted in me attempting to pull it out while it was still spinning and the head was accessing it, a few times. Total headcrash (with awful crunching noise) and disc stopped, with the cartridge jammed at an awkward angle!  You'd think that would wreck it, right? Nope, incredibly it still worked, but reliability did take a beating, even with new discs, so it was actually damaged from this. So embarrasing, lol. Thankfully, I never kept anything very important on them and yes, it was possible to install an OS on them and boot from, if rather slowly.


Ouch, that is pretty cringe worthy. With the JAZ drives, you couldn't take them out unless the heads were parked, built in catch-release mechanism.


RealNeil said:


> Plextor makes some of what you're looking for.
> Newegg has them for sale.


Wow, you found some! Inexpensive too. Well nice that. Didn't think any were still being made. They're still kinda slow.


----------



## RealNeil (Sep 26, 2018)

I use that brand all of the time. I buy Plextor burners too. The media (DVD-R) is very reliable.


----------



## heky (Sep 26, 2018)

Those are not re-writable...just saying in case you missed it.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 26, 2018)

heky said:


> Those are not re-writable...just saying in case you missed it.


The label and description says they are.


RealNeil said:


> I use that brand all of the time. I buy Plextor burners too. The media (DVD-R) is very reliable.


Do you have a link?
EDIT;
Nvrmnd, found it;
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817535011


----------



## heky (Sep 26, 2018)

Look again! Sorry to disappoint, but those are not re-writable. They are writable...but 1 time only! They would have to be labelled DVD+RW to be re-writable! Double layer re-writable DVD discs don't exist! Period!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 26, 2018)

heky said:


> Look again! Sorry to disappoint, but those are not re-writable. They are writable...but 1 time only! They would have to be labelled DVD+RW to be re-writable


This is very curious as the label and desription both show they are. Even the product page shows the "RW" on the side of the label.
https://www.plexdisc.com/8x-DVD-R-DL-WIP.html


heky said:


> Double layer re-writable DVD discs don't exist! Period!


This is completely incorrect. They did as I used a few for fun years ago. And that were DL as they would not have been able to store 7GB+ of data which was erased and rewritten with updated data several times.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Sep 26, 2018)

blueray discs


----------



## RealNeil (Sep 26, 2018)

Not on my phone anymore so now I can say more. 
Plextor DVD Burners are more expensive initially, but they seem to last a lot longer than other brands. I've used them for years and have never had one fail. I like that they don't make hardly any coasters.
As for media, I've bought many brands in the past with Verbatim and PlexDisc being the best. I too messed around with DL rewritable disks a long time ago but found it to be too slow of a process for my needs.
I've never shelled out for a BluRay burner so IDK about using that.


----------



## heky (Sep 27, 2018)

1. I know what Plextor is, i used to have 2 back in the day.
2. DVD DL RW discs don't exist. Period. (just buy the discs you are talking about and see for yourself)
3. Bluray is a whole different story...


----------



## RealNeil (Sep 27, 2018)

heky said:


> 1. I know what Plextor is, i used to have 2 back in the day.
> 2. DVD DL RW discs don't exist. Period. (just buy the discs you are talking about and see for yourself)



I'm not the one looking for them. I saw his request for suggestions and searched my favorite brand for them. Found what I found and posted it.

Searched in more detail and found this: 

*Is DVD R DL Rewritable?* 

The "R" format DVDs can be written once and read arbitrarily many times. Thus, "R" format discs are suited to applications such as non-volatile data storage, audio, or video. This can cause confusion because the DVD+RW Alliance logo is a stylized 'RW'. Thus, a DVD+R disc may have the RW logo, but it is not rewritable.


----------



## heky (Sep 27, 2018)

Yes and that is just confirming what i was saying all along...DVD DL RW does not exist. The discs were just to expensive to make...(companies did demo the discs, but never made them for consumers to buy)


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 27, 2018)

https://www.amazon.com/Verbatim-DVD-DL-8-5GB-Surface/dp/B000GHWRIK


----------



## heky (Sep 27, 2018)

Athlonite said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Verbatim-DVD-DL-8-5GB-Surface/dp/B000GHWRIK


For God's sake people...do you really not understand the difference between a recordable and a rewritable disc?


----------



## silentbogo (Sep 27, 2018)

LoL. Such a lengthy debate over a 9 y.o. necrothread 
But, to close this up once and for all, @heky is correct - DVD+RW DL never went past the prototype stage and never-ever shipped to mass market. They were too complex and expensive to manufacture, and the development took so long, that eventually BD-RE took over.


----------



## Kursah (Sep 27, 2018)

silentbogo said:


> LoL. Such a lengthy debate over a 9 y.o. necrothread.



Agreed. Closed.


----------

